# Boot Camp pour installer Windows



## shioaru (25 Mars 2018)

bonjour à tous
j'essaye d'installer Window 10 sur Boot Camp, mais sans succès

j'ai téléchargé l'ISO de window sur le site microsoft
la version window 10 x64

je lance Boot Camp, mais il me trouve une erreur ( voire a photo )
pourtant j'ai regardé des tutoriels sur le web, je fait pareil, mais la ça bloque

si on peux m'aider merci













*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section, aucun rapport avec Utilitaires.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2018)

shioaru a dit:


> j'essaye d'installer Window 10 sur Boot Camp, mais sans succès


Non, tu utilises Assistant Boot Camp pour créer une partition de Windows 10 !


shioaru a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé l'ISO de window sur le site microsoft
> la version window 10 x64


J'ai un gros doute sur le nom de ta version de Windows 10 ? Tu peux donner le donner exact du fichier .iso que tu as téléchargé ?

De plus, il faut réserver un minimum de 55 Go, le disque dur interne ne doit pas être déjà partitionné et il faut impérativement déconnecté tout matériel USB.


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, tu utilises Assistant Boot Camp pour créer une partition de Windows 10 !



oui tu as raison, je me suis mal exprimé 



Locke a dit:


> J'ai un gros doute sur le nom de ta version de Windows 10 ? Tu peux donner le donner exact du fichier .iso que tu as téléchargé ?



Win10_1709_French_x64.iso
je l'ai téléchargé ici : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO



Locke a dit:


> De plus, il faut réserver un minimum de 55 Go, le disque dur interne ne doit pas être déjà partitionné et il faut impérativement déconnecté tout matériel USB.



j'ai environ 600GO de libre, donc j'ai assez
quand je lance Boot Camp, je dit que je veux mettre 120GO,
et je n'ai jamais toucher au disque dur interne, ou bien a l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Salut *shioaru
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis les commandes informatives (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H /
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

la 2è mesure (en *Go*) les espaces de blocs : complets > occupés > vacants pour le volume démarré

Poste ces tableaux ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque et de l'occupation du volume.


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, merci de ton aide


```
Last login: Mon Mar 26 00:10:55 on console
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +913.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   913G   325G   588G    36% 1253438 4293713841    0%   /
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$
```

mais je voudrais te dire que j'ai fait un SOS sur l'utilitaire de disque, il n'a rien trouvé quand le Mac est allumé
par contre en mode CMD+R, donc en recovery ? il m'a trouvé une erreur que sur le Mackintosh HD
https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/12/7/1522010821-fullsizerender.jpg

je voulais te le dire, si tout était ok avant que je fasse des manipulations

voici d'autre screenshot de mes disques
merci


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Tu as *588 Go* d'espace "vacant" dans le volume > et tu n'as pas de partition excédentaire sur le HDD. Donc l'échec du re-partitionnement par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ne provient ni de trop peu d'espace vacant dans le volume du Fusion Drive > ni d'une partition excédentaire sur le HDD qui bloquerait la manœuvre.

Par contre > d'après ta capture de l'affichage retourné par le *S.O.S.* dans la session de secours --> il paraît bien que le problème provienne d'une « erreur de taille interne » au système de stockage *CoreStorage*.

Pour préciser la chose > je vais te demander de passer les commandes -->

```
diskutil cs list
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la 1ère commande affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage* (structure logicielle requise par le procédé Fusion Drive)

la 2è commande lance une vérification --> *a)* du système de stockage *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > *b)* du système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume hôte *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage intégral retourné par ces 2 commandes > que je les étudie.


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

voila 


```
Last login: Mon Mar 26 09:56:12 on ttys000
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1022898851840 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   108994146304 B (109.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9637ACC8-F1D8-4C5E-A4A0-C70DE396D184
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 141455AF-2D75-45A4-90EA-B635E5E54F46
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          912999972864 B (913.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
Load and verify 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

La double vérification ne renvoie pas d'erreur. Par contre le tableau du *CoreStorage* avère ceci -->

```
Free Space:   108994146304 B (109.0 GB)
```


une quantité d'espace libre de *109 Go* à l'intérieur même du *Conteneur CoreStorage* (et pas à l'extérieur).

Où est situé cet espace libre ?

Un *Conteneur CoreStorage* Fusion Drive est constitué de 2 plans -->


en *bas* > 2 magasins de stockage physique des écritures > appelés *Physical Volumes* > chacun compris exactement dans le périmètre de la partition d'un disque. Tu as ici le *Physical Volume* du SSD = *23,6 Go* + le *Physical Volume* du HDD = *999,3 Go* = *1022,7 Go* de capacité de magasinage physique totale.


en *haut* > 1 espace-disque virtuel unique > appelé *Logical Volume* > et exporté à partir des 2 *Physical Volumes* de base (c'est sur cet espace-disque virtuel que le volume "hôte" *Macintosh HD* monte). La taille du *Logical Volume* est de *913 Go* > soit plus petite de *109,7 Go* que la somme des tailles des *Physical Volumes*. En conséquence > le volume *Macintosh HD* hôte de cet espace-disque virtuel de *913 Go* > fait lui-même *913 Go* de capacité.

Il y a donc actuellement un décalage de taille entre la somme des tailles des magasins de base > et la taille du disque virtuel exporté. Le disque virtuel est beaucoup plus petit (de *109,7 Go*) que les magasins de stockage. C'est ça qu'on appelle une « *erreur de taille interne* » à un *Conteneur CoreStorage*. Elle est dans *99%* des cas fatale (à ma connaissance > un seul & unique membre des forums MacGé a jamais réussi à récupérer - sans destruction du *CoreStorage* - une erreur de taille interne).

J'ai une question : une erreur de taille interne se produit souvent lors de la récupération de l'espace d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée --> est-ce que tu avais déjà installé Windows naguère > et est-ce que tu avais supprimé la partition > ce qui fait que cette fois-ci ton opération de création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* serait une ré-itération ?


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

non je n'ai jamais toucher au disque, 
j'ai acheté ce iMac neuf,

j'ai essayé d'installé window avec boot camp plusieurs fois, 5 fois environ depuis 3 ou 4 jours, a chaque fois j'avais le message d'erreur

donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit installé,
quand je démarre en ALT, je n'ai que le Mackintosh HD 

mais c'est vrai que avant d'utiliser boot camp, j'avais 680GO de libre, maintenant j'en ai 570GO
d'où les 110GO que tu me parle 

qu'est ce qu'il faut faire ? c'est grave ?
je fait un time machine ?

j'ai apple care sur 3 ans


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

On peut tenter quelques manips de "réparation" > mais ne mise pas trop d'espoir là-dessus.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E 0b
```


cette commande spécialisée requiert le re-dimensionnement uniquement du *LV* = *Logical Volume* > par récupération de l'espace-libre existant sur les magasins de stockage des *Physical Volumes* - spécifiquement celui du HDD. C'est donc une commande de re-dimensionnement "interne" au *Conteneur CoreStorage*

cette commande est séduisante formellement parlant > mais elle plante la plupart du temps

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande. Allez ! je mise sur un :

```
You should run whole disk repair
```


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Mar 26 11:15:36 on ttys000
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$ diskutil coreStorage resizeLV 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Le message qui "tue" -->

```
The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```

"Le Logical Volume CoreStorage désigné a une taille incorrecte" --> farceurs ! c'est la raison exacte pour laquelle la commande spécialisée utilisant le verbe *resizeLV* (redimensionner le *Logical Volume*) est passée - parce que ce dernier a une taille incorrecte. S'il avait une taille correcte > on n'utiliserait pas ce verbe de re-dimensionnement exclusif du *Logical Volume*...

"vous devriez exécuter une réparation du disque entier" --> ah ! la célèbre "réparation du disque entier"... c'est comme l'_Arlésienne_ : on ne la voit jamais venir > on ne fait que l'espérer.

----------

Tu peux toujours tenter d'attraper l'_Arlésienne_, donc.

Le mieux serait que tu démarres par internet avec les touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) > ce qui va faire démarrer le Mac à la fin sur un OS téléchargé en *RAM* et donc indépendanmment du disque. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```


qui retourne le tableau des disques

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dans le volume desquelles sont montés en lecture & écriture des dossiers du *recoveryOS* sur lequel tu démarres. Elles s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront les index actuels des 2 disques du Mac.


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

voila
et pour info au sujet de l'Arlésienne
j'habite à Arles 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +913.0 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Alors espérons que tu as vu au moins _une_ Arlésienne _en_ Arles-






Bon ! passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


tu vas avoir une demande de confirmation chaque fois --> tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

les commandes réparent les tables de partition *GPT* de l'en-tête des 2 disques physiques

Poste les affichages retournés par les commandes par le procédé suivant -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

tu colles dans une fenêtre de code


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

re
alors l'ordi a mis casiment 45min à s'ouvrir en mode CMD + ALT + R
alors qu'avant c'était 5min
je sais pas pourquoi

vila le code
je part travailler je reviens ce soir


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairDisk disk0

Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s3
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Boot OS X appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
Load and verify 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
The volume disk0s2+disk1s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
Load and verify 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 021 994 074 112 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairDisk disk1
Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk1
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk1s3
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk1s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 2 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
Load and verify 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
The volume disk0s2+disk1s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 2 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
Load and verify 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk1
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

J'ai l'impression que l'erreur de taille interne a été réparée.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

re bonjour
voila ce que dit le terminal, je ne l'ai pas fait en mode CMD ALT R
je l'ai fait avec l'ordi allumé normalement, c'est ok ?

effectivement j'ai récupéré des GO par magie 

voila un screen shoot de mon disque actuellement 


```
Last login: Mon Mar 26 13:32:06 on console
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group AF1F9A1D-82C4-49B9-BA13-1DCEB9BF678A
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1022898851840 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   45056 B (45.1 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9637ACC8-F1D8-4C5E-A4A0-C70DE396D184
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 141455AF-2D75-45A4-90EA-B635E5E54F46
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 4C7C3E51-1826-4B61-80FC-C2449A0D1734
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 4FC7DAA3-47C6-4820-A44B-22498E112E1E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1021994074112 B (1.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
iMac-de-lucas:~ Lucas$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

Je vois que tu as trouvé ton _Arlésienne_ (facile, puisque que habites _en_ _Arles_).

Je l'avais compris en lisant ce segment du processus massif des réparations -->

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 021 994 074 112 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```

Ce qui me fait conjecturer que > pour réparer une « *erreur de taille interne* » à un *Conteneur CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive -->


il faut lancer une réparation du disque du HDD (surtout) > à partir du démarrage sur un OS de secours en *RAM* (issu du démarrage par internet) > afin que l'ensemble de la distribution du *CoreStorage* > y compris les partitions auxiliaires « *booters* » > soit désactivé avec volumes démontés. *Ne surtout pas démarrer* sur l'*OS de secours* de la partition *Recovery HD* du HDD > le montage du volume *Recovery HD* interdisant tout mouvement de redisribution de la taille des volumes.


En résumé --> une simple réparation des tables de partitions *GPT* des disques > surtout celle du HDD > impliquant la réparation des partitions décrites dans la table conformément à leurs types et à leurs formats --> a entièrement réglé ton affaire.

Problème résolu. Tu es le second à MacGé à avoir réussi à te tirer d'une « *erreur de taille interne* » à un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > sans suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive.


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

Vive Arles !

en tout cas merci, j'aurai eu du mal a trouvé une meilleur explication que toi pour résoudre ce problème

mais ça vient d'ou cette défaillance ?

en parlant de problème
mon window 10...
je tente un boot camp ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mars 2018)

shioaru a dit:


> mais ça vient d'ou cette défaillance ?



Quand tu lances le re-dimensionnement d'un *Conteneur CoreStorage* > 2 séquences temporellement décalées se trouvent initiées > et s'il s'agit d'un rétrécissement pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* -->


*toujours d'abord* le rétrécissement d'une paire "logique" = rétécissement du système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume-hôte *Macintosh HD* / rétrécissement de l'espace-disque virtuel du *Logical Volume* support

*toujours ensuite* le rétrécissement d'une paire "physique" = rétécissement du magasin de stockage physique *Physical Volume CoreStorage* / rétécissement du conteneur de blocs de la partition-disque de résidence telle que décrite dans la table *GPT* du disque

il y a donc enchaînement temporel de 2 paires de réductions > ce qui rend critique le moment du "passage de relai" entre la 1ère paire de réductions (système de fichiers / *Logical Volume*) et la 2è paire de réductions (*Physical Volume* / partition-disque).

c'est comme dans une course de relai : le bâton risque toujours de tomber au moment du passage. On peut donc dire qur le processus du redimensionnement d'un *CoreStorage* est "sensible" à l'incident au moment du passage.

dans ton cas > un facteur (que je ne peux pas me représenter) a interrompu le processus au moment du "relai" --> la paire logique volume *Macintosh HD* / support-disque virtuel *Logical Volume* avait été rétrécie > mais la paire physique magasin de stockage *Physical Volume* / conteneur de blocs de le partition > elle > était restée à sa taille initiale.

le différentiel de taille constitué par un couple [volume-*Logical Volume*] plus petit que le couple [*Physical Volume*-partition] --> constitue l'« *erreur de taille interne* » - issue d'un accident.
----------



shioaru a dit:


> je tente un boot camp ?




tu peux - si tu veux.

----------



shioaru a dit:


> Vive Arles !



En Arles

Dans Arles, où sont les Aliscams,
Quand l'ombre est rouge, sous les roses,
Et clair le temps,

Prends garde à la douceur des choses. 
Lorsque tu sens battre sans cause
Ton coeur trop lourd ;

Et que se taisent les colombes :
Parle tout bas, si c'est d'amour,
Au bord des tombes.

Pau-Jean Toulet​​


----------



## shioaru (26 Mars 2018)

Ok merci de tes explications, mais tu m’a perdu à la première ligne
Tant que ça marche

J’ai fait un Boot Camp, et impeccable tout c’est bien passé

J’ai pu enfin avoir mon window après tant d’effort


----------



## daffyb (26 Mars 2018)

shioaru a dit:


> Ok merci de tes explications, mais tu m’a perdu à la première ligne
> Tant que ça marche
> 
> J’ai fait un Boot Camp, et impeccable tout c’est bien passé
> ...


donc pour finir on dit Window*s *


----------



## macomaniac (27 Mars 2018)

@ *shioaru
*
Content pour toi que tout ait bien marché.



shioaru a dit:


> merci de tes explications, mais tu m’a perdu à la première ligne



Disons à plus gros traits : redimensionner un *CoreStorage* est un procédé copmplexe et les procédés complexes sont toujours les plus exposés à des incidents.


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2018)

shioaru a dit:


> J’ai fait un Boot Camp, et impeccable tout c’est bien passé


Non, relis la première phrase de la réponse #2.

Si tu es sûr de ne jamais avoir touché ni de près, ni de loin à ton disque dur interne avant d'utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, force est de constater que macOS High Sierra pose un gros problème avec le format APFS et Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, relis la première phrase de la réponse #2.
> 
> Si tu es sûr de ne jamais avoir touché ni de près, ni de loin à ton disque dur interne avant d'utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, force est de constater que macOS High Sierra pose un gros problème avec le format APFS et Assistant Boot Camp.



Pas d'APFS sur ce FusionDrive! Juste HFS+


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas d'APFS sur ce FusionDrive! Juste HFS+


Oui, j'ai confondu APFS et Core Storage d'un FusionDrive.


----------



## Alex3112 (21 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que tu as trouvé ton _Arlésienne_ (facile, puisque que habites _en_ _Arles_).
> 
> Je l'avais compris en lisant ce segment du processus massif des réparations -->
> 
> ...


Merci macomaniac, j'avais le même pb, j'ai appliqué ta technique et pb résolu : nickel !


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2019)

*Alex*

Content pour toi !


----------

